# Hubby's got a new camera!



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

,








,








,








,


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Fantastic shots! Looks like you've got some good weather! Lucky you


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Lovely cool down for Izzy ....

Great I am expecting loads of photos now hubby has a new camera


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

haha love the photos.


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Oh my gosh - Izzy is so like Teddy - a strong family resemblance there. (Except Teddy hates water, that is) Must post a pic soon.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Oh My goodness, Izzy looks just adorable!!! Lady loves the hose too!


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Great pics Cara, Izzy is gorgeous, I love the one with her tongue out


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Great pis and Izzy looks like she's loving the water.


----------



## Missgvus (Jun 18, 2011)

Isn't she just gorgeous x


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

What lovely photo's, so action packed too. Izzy is lovely, such a teddy bear look.

Do you think you can loan your hubby out and become out chief ILMC photographer !


----------



## myrab (Jul 7, 2011)

Love the photos, looks like a favourite cockapoo occupation. Will have to get the hose ready here!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Izzy looks lovely as always, great photos Cara x


----------



## Wizbus (Feb 26, 2011)

Brilliant action photos


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Izzy is beautiful Cara, and her coat looks fab. Great photos. x


----------



## cockerpoo61 (Jun 24, 2011)

Fantastic photos Cara, i know its a Cockerpoo site but what camera has your hubby got? We are thinking of getting a new one soon.


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Great action shots amazing!!


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

cockerpoo61 said:


> Fantastic photos Cara, i know its a Cockerpoo site but what camera has your hubby got? We are thinking of getting a new one soon.


Nikon D3100. It is a digital SLR so not a point and shoot but he seems to have got to grips with it quite quickly and we haven't had an SLR for decades!


----------



## sarahjo (Aug 6, 2010)

Great pics 

A warning about the hose though, we did this with Eddie thinking it was really cute and now whenever anyone picks up the hose he goes absolutely CRAZY  

We have to make sure he is shut in the house now when we need to use the hose


----------

